# Painful contractions for over 24 hours.



## Magpie (May 19, 2005)

Hi,

Wondering if you can help. I am now full term, expecting my third child (I had twins previously). I have had painful contractions on and off for over a week, but nothing regular until Thursday night around 11pm when I started having very painful contractions varying between 5-10 mins apart. They were coming every five mins for a while and then I had a small bleed so headed to the hospital on their advice. They checked me, and all was well with me and baby and they said the bleed had just been part of a show. Although they machine was registering my contractions as regular and strong, the doctor said that I wasn't in labour as my cervix was still two long. I came home and have continued to have painful contractions since. They lengthened slightly more during the day today, but are back to every 5- 10 mins tonight. 

I am very mindful of the fact that they haven't changed and if I wasn't in labour last night I probably am not tonight. My worry is that I obviously can't sleep as I'm in a lot of pain and I'm concerned that when the time does come I will be (well I already am) exhausted. I don't fancy heading to the hospital just to be sent home (the car journey is hell for a start!)

Does it sound like there is something wrong? I can't continue with no sleep. Any advice would be welcomed. 

Liz
x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

I'm sorry our Midwives are not available at the moment (at least until tomorrow) and you sound as if you need professional advice more quickly than that so please ring your own midwife or delivery suite for advice.

Thanks

Amandaxxx


----------

